# εξώδικη πρόσκληση



## dominotheory (Apr 14, 2014)

Έχω υπόψη μου κάποια πράγματα περί _extrajudicial_ / _out-of-court_ κλπ.

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι η *πρόσκληση*, γιατί νομίζω ότι δεν στέκει καλά το _extrajudicial_ / _out-of-court invitation_.

Ίσως, _extrajudicial statement and invitation_. Any help?


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Μήπως κάτι σε extrajudicial summons;


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 15, 2014)

Αυτό είναι καλό, αλλά νομίζω ότι προϋποθέτει κλήτευση.
Εγώ έχω γνωστοποίηση, οπότε τώρα είδα το extrajudicial notice, που φαίνεται να ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση.

edit: ωστόσο, εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται το πρόβλημα της _πρόσκλησης_


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Υπάρχει ένα ποίημα της Τζένης Μαστοράκη που λέει:

Η παρακμή
δεν έχει χρονικά περιθώρια.
Έρχεται σαν εξώδικη πρόσκληση
κι έτσι απλά
σου βγάζει τα έπιπλα στο δρόμο.
Γύρω σου τα παιδιά
περιεργάζονται
την πλάτη της καρέκλας σου
εκεί που σε μια παραφορά
της εφηβείας
είχες γράψει:
Ψέματα - Ψέματα - Ψέματα.
Τελικά
φορτώνεις μόνο το κρεβάτι
σε μια περαστική μοτοσυκλέτα
και μετακομίζεις
σε άγνωστη διεύθυνση.
http://www.poiein.gr/archives/26370


Μετάφραση στα αγγλικά από εδώ:
It comes like an extrajudicial summons
and unceremoniously
turns your furniture into the street.
Around you the children
scrutinise [...]
http://books.google.gr/books?id=d_9...en&sa=X&ei=PV5MU5qxIOic0QWP8IHICg&redir_esc=y

:)


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Σε πιο hardcore νομικό:

http://books.google.gr/books?id=N34Zji5vNUwC&pg=PA82#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 15, 2014)

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε: 2 το βράδυ + παρακμή + hardcore νομικά =


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε: 2 το βράδυ + παρακμή + hardcore νομικά =
> ...


Μεγαλοδευτεριάτικα, ιδού ο νυμφίος έρχεται εν τω μέσω της νυκτός, ο Τζέλο. :scared: 
Μακάριος ο δούλος ον ευρήσει γρηγορούντα, σπιντάροντα. σπουδάζοντα, νομικά. :laugh:


----------



## cougr (Apr 15, 2014)

Σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να είναι το «writ of invitation».


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι η *πρόσκληση*, γιατί νομίζω ότι δεν στέκει καλά το _extrajudicial_ / _out-of-court invitation_.
> 
> Ίσως, _extrajudicial statement and invitation_. Any help?



Extrajudicial invitation. 

Τόσο το summons όσο και το writ είναι επίσημα έγγραφα που προέρχονται συνήθως από το δικαστήριο ή από δικαστική αρχή. Η εξώδικη πρόσκληση απευθύνεται συνήθως από τον έναν αντίδικο στον άλλον με σκοπό να διευθετηθεί η διαφορά τους προτού φτάσουν στο δικαστήριο (π.χ. σας καλούμε να πληρώσετε αυτά που μας χρωστάτε/να μας δώσετε πίσω τα κλειδιά του μίσθιου/να σταματήσετε να αντιγράφετε τα προϊόντα μας και να αποσύρετε ό,τι έχετε δώσει ως τώρα στα μαγαζιά). Στη συνέχεια, αν ο αντίδικος δεν συμμορφωθεί, συχνά συμπεριλαμβάνεται η πρόσκληση στην αγωγή (μήνυση κτλ), γράφει ας πούμε ο διάδικος ότι «εμείς σας καλέσαμε επανειλημμένως να [...] αλλά εσείς [κτλ]».

Να σημειώσουμε επίσης ότι ό,τι αναφέρεται στον τίτλο του εξωδίκου αναφέρεται στη συνέχεια ως ρήμα, δηλαδή αν ο τίτλος είναι «εξώδικη πρόσκληση» κάτω κάτω, αφού πρώτα περιγραφεί το ιστορικό, αναγράφεται «σας καλούμε να [...]».


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you all for your help!!!

Palavra, απ' ό,τι κταλαβαίνω είσαι σίγουρη για το extrajudicial invitation, οπότε και θα το χρησιμοποιήσω.

Επίσης, θα ήθελα μια γνώμη ακόμη, σχετικά με τα:
BEFORE THE COMPETENT COURTS AND AUTHORITIES
BEFORE ALL COMPETENT COURTS AND AUTHORITIES

Ίδια μου φαίνονται -και το πρώτο πιο σωστό- αλλά με τα νομικά τερτίπια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Με κίνδυνο να φανώ κωνωποδιυλιστής, έχω την αίσθηση ότι το *the* δείχνει ότι ο χρήστης της φράσης γνωρίζει ήδη όλα τα αρμόδια δικαστήρια και τις αρχές, ενώ το *all* κρατάει και μια πισινή, μήπως του έχει ξεφύγει κάτι...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Palavra, απ' ό,τι κταλαβαίνω είσαι σίγουρη για το extrajudicial invitation, οπότε και θα το χρησιμοποιήσω.


Εγώ έτσι θα το έβαζα, εξάλλου πιο κάτω που λέει «σας καλούμε να [...]» θα χρειαστεί να γράψεις «we invite you to...»


dominotheory said:


> Επίσης, θα ήθελα μια γνώμη ακόμη, σχετικά με τα:
> BEFORE THE COMPETENT COURTS AND AUTHORITIES
> BEFORE ALL COMPETENT COURTS AND AUTHORITIES
> 
> Ίδια μου φαίνονται -και το πρώτο πιο σωστό- αλλά με τα νομικά τερτίπια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...


Θα συνταχθώ με δόκτορα, with a twist:
Before *any* competent court and authority :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Before *any* competent court and authority :)


...που αναμφίβολα, κάποιος θα το έχει ήδη γράψει _before all and any_... :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2014)

Εννοείται!


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 15, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ έτσι θα το έβαζα, εξάλλου πιο κάτω που λέει «σας καλούμε να [...]» θα χρειαστεί να γράψεις «we invite you to...»



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια - κάτι ακόμη:

Σ' αυτό που μεταφράζω, δεν προχωράμε με "we invite you to...", αλλά με "we would like to call to your attention that..."

Και, στη συνέχεια, εξηγεί ότι "έχουμε λάβει αυτά κι αυτά τα μέτρα", οπότε κι εσείς πρέπει να κινηθείτε αναλόγως, αλλιώς θα προχωρήσουμε προσφεύγοντας...

Γι' αυτό, ρωτώ: μήπως είναι _notice_;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2014)

Notice συνήθως είναι όταν το κείμενο είναι απλή ενημέρωση, λέει π.χ. «σας ενημερώνουμε ότι σας στέλνουμε αυτό/ότι έγινε το άλλο». Τώρα, αν θεωρείς ότι στο κείμενό σου θα έπρεπε κανονικά να γράφει «εξώδικη δήλωση» και όχι «πρόσκληση», τότε νομίζω είναι στην κρίση σου :)


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 15, 2014)

Μια χαρά είναι η invitation.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2014)

Δαιμάνε, τρίζει η καρέκλα σου!


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2014)

...
Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε. Αυτή η ορχήστρα δεν έχει καθορισμένο αριθμό θέσεων, να τρέχουμε ποιος θα τις προλάβει. Ίσα-ίσα, η πολυφωνία κάνει καλό σε όλους. Συναγωνιστικά, για αρμονία, όχι ανταγωνιστικά για παραφωνία. 
Just an invitation, not a summons or challenge. Άλλωστε, ποια καρέκλα; Εγώ έπιασα κιόλας μια σεζλόνγκ, δίπλα σ' εκείνη.


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 15, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε. Αυτή η ορχήστρα δεν έχει καθορισμένο αριθμό θέσεων, να τρέχουμε ποιος θα τις προλάβει. Ίσα-ίσα, η πολυφωνία κάνει καλό σε όλους. Συναγωνιστικά, για αρμονία, όχι ανταγωνιστικά για παραφωνία.
> Just an invitation, not a summons or challenge.



Συμφωνώ απολύτως - τώρα βιάζομαι λίγο, αλλά θα επανέλθω επί του θέματος.


----------

